# I Would Give My Left N... Arm, Arm For This



## Derick (21/2/14)

http://limelightmechanics.com/product/spring-crocus-epipe/
99 Euros!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)

that is nice ..


----------



## johan (21/2/14)

Beautiful


----------



## Derick (21/2/14)

I really would like a pipe mod - one day


----------



## Derick (21/2/14)

I know a guy that makes pipe mods with 510 connections - but he only makes it for himself - not interested in selling them... sigh


----------



## William (21/2/14)

@Derick why dont you just ask him for the parts and then we can put it together.


----------



## Derick (21/2/14)

nah, he hand carves the things out of a solid block of wood - that's the part that takes time and why he doesn't want to re-sell, takes him weeks to make one.

Told him I would buy one from him in a heartbeat and that I could sell his creations for R1000+ for him - still no interest


----------



## Chop007 (21/2/14)

If Gandalf where in the modern world, he would most definitely vape this. Absolutely stunning piece of craftsmanship. Nice find.


----------



## Derick (21/2/14)

Yeah, this is the kind of mod you can take to a black tie event and your tuxedo would look underdressed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (23/2/14)

I wouldn't give a arm for this, Id actually give a nut! Don't do much with a nut, wont be able to refill my Protank 2 without a arm! Guess half a teabag is better than nothing! Hahahaha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

